# What's Your Favorite Kind of PIE?



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

I love apple pie, but around Thanksgiving I can't resist a piece of pumpkin pie.

How about you?


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

Rhubarb.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

blackberry..


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Cornish pastie or mince


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

We only get to choose one? 


Ok, pumpkin


no wait... warm blueberry with ice cream



or lemon meringue!


----------



## Lionspaw (Jan 4, 2010)

pecan


----------



## Kathelm (Sep 27, 2010)

I've had considerable luck mixing apples and cherries into a single pie.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

apple pie, cherry pie, blueberry pie , pumpkin pie, lemon meringue pie, pizza pie, turkey pot pie, 3.14, mmmm I love pie.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Chocolate mousse.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Apple or any kind of berry pie. Also pumpkin. And cheesecake.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Hands-down, pecan pie is the best. Though two back-to-back slices can alter relative density in a hurry.


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

Pumpkin pie.

Unfortunately my mother thinks it's gross and won't be making any tomorrow.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

It's a tie -- Lemon Meringue (extra tart!) and sweet potato


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just came back from two grocery stores and they had no pecan pie.

Pecan pie is my favorite, especially when it's heated up and ala mode with vanilla ice cream.

But I like to take a small piece of each pie.

I was looking for pumpkin cheese cake today and found some in Food Emporium, but it was $25, so I didn't buy it.  I used to buy 2 pumpkin and one regular cheesecake for the office pre-Thanksgiving feast for total of about $32.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm a sucker for almost anything in a pie crust, truth be told.  I used to be so disappointed at birthdays because when asked what kind of cake I wanted, I'd say I wanted a PIE. And never, ever got one.

When I lived in the house near downtown Portland with the Italian plum tree, I made bitchin' plum pies, too. Here's one (I didn't have any pie pans at that time):








Oh, and there's Apple perched on the electric piano music rack, flowers from the borders, some plum salsa, and the plums themselves only hours picked.


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

Apple, though I don't mind a caramel tart.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Pecan Pie, Apple Pie (a la mode), Pumpkin pie, Berry pie .. oh gosh I love pie!!


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Coconut cream...but this time of year it's pumpkin, which I just took out of the oven.


----------



## ClickNextPage (Oct 15, 2009)

Holly A Hook said:


> Pumpkin pie.
> 
> Unfortunately my mother thinks it's gross and won't be making any tomorrow.


That's what Sara Lee is for!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Is cheesecake a pie? If so, that's my favorite. (It _looks_ like a pie.)

Otherwise I'd probably have to say apple pie, preferably warmed, optionally with some vanilla ice cream.

A very close runner-up would be Key lime pie.


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

Warm apple pie ala mode...chocolate cream pie...sweet potato pie...banana cream.
It's hard to choose only one!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Valmore Daniels said:


> apple pie, cherry pie, blueberry pie , pumpkin pie, lemon meringue pie, pizza pie, turkey pot pie, 3.14, mmmm I love pie.


Are you by any chance related to Brendan? He also LOVES pie!


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Is cheesecake a pie? If so, that's my favorite. (It _looks_ like a pie.)
> 
> Otherwise I'd probably have to say apple pie, preferably warmed, optionally with some vanilla ice cream.
> 
> A very close runner-up would be Key lime pie.


How could I have forgotten Key lime pie?!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I love apple pie, but around Thanksgiving I can't resist a piece of pumpkin pie.
> 
> How about you?


My favorite is from House of Pies in Houston... just ate a piece last night. It is called Bayou Goo! THE BOMB!


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Since I'm a lousy cook, and our Thanksgiving dinner comes directly from Cracker Barrel takeout, we get to enjoy the dreamy, luscious, CB specialty: *chocolate pecan pie*. Yumarooly!

--Maria


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I have to choose just one  

Thanksgiving wouldn't be Thanksgiving without Sweet Potato, Pumpkin, Apple and Pecan pies! Yep, I'll be going on a diet come Monday  

Sandy


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

It's so nice to drop back into the boards and see that this thread is getting lots of action. I'm glad there are lots of pie fans out there! Some people had really great choices. Some people...what are you thinking? Some strange pies going on here. It makes me think, why is there no such thing as grape pie? Strawberry pie? They must exist. How come I've never had them?

Yay pie! I actually make a mean apple pie.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Back in the days when I was part of a big family with a house, we usually had for Thanksgiving apple, mince and pumpkin pies.  That was when I started going for a little of each.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Pecan is my favorite, but for Thanksgiving I made a Pumpkin Cream pie!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Pumpkin pecan pie


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

meromana said:


> Since I'm a lousy cook, and our Thanksgiving dinner comes directly from Cracker Barrel takeout, we get to enjoy the dreamy, luscious, CB specialty: *chocolate pecan pie*. Yumarooly!
> 
> --Maria


Our Thanksgiving Dinner is coming from Bob Evans this year (pretty much under doctor's orders). We got a Pumpkin Supreme pie and a blackberry cobbler.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

Barbiedull said:


> Pumpkin pecan pie


This sounds like a good combination!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Pecan (warm with a scoop of vanilla ice cream), sweet potato, apple (warm with a scoop of vanilla ice cream and lots of cinnamon), key lime.  Not a fan of pumpkin pie, but Baskin Robbins makes a yummy pumpkin pie ice cream.  Boston cream pie works too, and of course lemon meringue.  Oh well, I guess just about any kind.  Except blueberry.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

I love how popular this thread is now, but in two days, man...people will be disgusted with it!


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> This sounds like a good combination!











I'd rather have pumpkin pie, pecan pie, AND sweet potato pie...but I thought we had to pick ONE, so I picked a combo of 2.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> I love how popular this thread is now, but in two days, man...people will be disgusted with it!


Never. Pie is universal and encompasses all days! If not then there are always tarts.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

foreverjuly, I love Strawberry/Rhubarb pie but don't make/buy it for Thanksgiving.  You can usually get Strawberry pies during strawberry season in just about any restaurant.  For Thanksgiving I am baking Pumpkin pies and also Apple pies, these are the ones that my kids and grandkids will eat.  I personally like Cherry pie and Pecan pie but diet issues restrict making all of them.

I was born on Christmas day and my Mom didn't bake cakes on that day, instead she always baked a Cherry pie with stars as the top crust and put candles in the middle of the stars for my birthday.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> I love how popular this thread is now, but in two days, man...people will be disgusted with it!


With pie? Surely, you jest.

I think I could only really get tired of really sugary pies. Like fudge pies, pudding pies, chiffon pies, and...as much as I like pecans, pecan pies. Love them pecan pies, but the sweetness gets to me. A fruit (I don't use a lot of sugar, more inclined to use a combo of stevia and honey--try making your next apple pie with honey and a little vanilla bean!) or meat pie though... can eat three times a day and never get tired of them. Good thing I can't afford to make pies on my current budget. LOL.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Terry you won't want to try my favorite pie.. 

This is SOO rich, it need to be cut into 12ths..
Million Calorie Pie

1 deep dish pie crust
2 cups sugar
2 cups heavy cream (if you can get more than 8%, it is worth it)
4 tbsp melted butter (not unsalted)
4 tbsp flour
1 tbsp vanilla (I use vanilla bean paste)

Blend all filling ingredients in a blender. Pour into pie shell and bake at 325 for 30 mninutes, Then check to see if mostly firm, if not keep chcking every 5 minutes until mostly firm. should be no more than 45 minutes ever.
Once it comes out of the oven, let it cool, then pop it in fridge until COLD... slice into 10-12 slices, it's super sweet, but man I love it..


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Never. Pie is universal and encompasses all days! If not then there are always tarts.


Yeah...tarts!

Oh, you mean those things that are like pies?

Never mind.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

My favorite is my mom's Dutch apple pie.  I just made one today for Thanksgiving!  YUM!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Yeah...tarts!
> 
> Oh, you mean those things that are like pies?
> 
> Never mind.


I was wondering which of the menfolk would make that tart comment.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Pecan (tasted it for the first time recently and fell in sweet, sweet love) and any kind of berry pie, particularly if the berry is mixed with apple.  I don't like cream and I don't like ice-cream touching my pie - or jelly for that matter.

I don't know what key lime pie is but I want to try it.  I tasted pumpkin soup once and it was vile so I don't think I'll ever have a pie version.   

I've never experienced Thanksgiving but it sounds yummy.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> I don't know what key lime pie is but I want to try it. I tasted pumpkin soup once and it was vile so I don't think I'll ever have a pie version.


It's filling is sort of like custard (condensed milk and eggs), flavored with juice from Key limes, which are mainly grown in the Florida Keys (and are yellow when ripe instead of lime green). There are inferior imitations out there, but if you can get the real thing, it makes your favorite lemon meringue pie seem rather pedestrian.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Nothing beats a good cocunut custard pie...my wife bought one yesterday for Thanksgiving...It didn't make it


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Blueberry is the all time favorite, but I'll eat most any kind except coconut cream, mincemeat, and rhubarb.  Pumpkin is usually the first choice for Thanksgiving.  But, somehow I ended up buying a cherry pie for tomorrow.  Must have something to do with the fact that we are not having turkey and dressing and I was not doing any baking.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> Terry you won't want to try my favorite pie....


Sure I would... I'd just wouldn't want to/be able to eat it every day because it was so sweet. (Not diabetic but gotta watch the sugar.) But try it? definitely.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

It's in Hawaii. My favorite pie is hapia and chocolate pie. Hapia being a type of coconut pudding


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd have to say apple pie... but with nice chunky slices and flaky crust and no big air bubbles or tiny wimpy slices.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Heh heh, now that's what I call apple pi! And almost squared. And a book you can sink your teeth into. And... okay, I am going away now.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Is cheesecake a pie? If so, that's my favorite. (It _looks_ like a pie.)
> 
> Otherwise I'd probably have to say apple pie, preferably warmed, optionally with some vanilla ice cream.
> 
> A very close runner-up would be Key lime pie.


My Great-Great Grandmother's Apple Pie is by far my favourite - but this morning I'm about to start making a pumpkin cheesecake.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm about to get the Mincemeat pie out of the oven and put the pumpkin in.  I don't like mincemeat. . .but it's a special request.  Favorite is probably cherry.  Also like pecan.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

NogDog said:


> It's filling is sort of like custard (condensed milk and eggs), flavored with juice from Key limes, which are mainly grown in the Florida Keys (and are yellow when ripe instead of lime green). There are inferior imitations out there, but if you can get the real thing, it makes your favorite lemon meringue pie seem rather pedestrian.


Hmm, that sounds interesting. You all are a lot more imaginative than us by far, growing up I think I only had apple pie. 

This thread needs more pictures.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*Pumpkin and apple pie!*

*
Vianka Van Bokkem*


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> This thread needs more pictures.


Your wish is my command. The pumpkin cheesecake just came out of the oven ....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

farrellclaire said:


> This thread needs more pictures.


Key lime pie:










This looks a lot like my favorite cheesecake -- the one my mother makes, with a sour cream topping:


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I dearly love black raspberry pie, but when I go out and pick the berries in the summer, I always end up eating them all before I have time to think about making them into a pie. I have no self-control (although I guess it is better for me to eat the berries without the pie..)


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yummy. Not for Thanksgiving, but my favorite pie is Marie Callendar's German Chocolate Pie.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Lime... Key Lime and Lemon Meringue and Buttermilk and Pumpkin and Cherry and Apple.  I also like Pineapple Pie and Chocolate Cream Pie.  Did someone say favorite?  Yes.  This is Peggy...


----------



## mattposner (Oct 28, 2010)

Cherry pie a la mode.

Shoofly pie maybe, except I haven't had it since I was a small child.

Key lime pie


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

summer fav is Key Lime... Thanksgiving/Christmas it is Kentucky Derby (chocolate chips, pecans and topped with whip cream)


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Shoofly pie.  Oh, does that bring back memories...

But I have figured out my favorite.  It's the pie that someone nice bakes and gives to me.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

Ooooh @ the photos.

I have to keep away from this thread, everytime I pop on here, I go off to eat something.  We don't even have Thanksgiving here and I'm going to put on a stone today.  Had a very nice pie slice a while ago.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Shoofly pie. Oh, does that bring back memories...
> 
> But I have figured out my favorite. It's the pie that someone nice bakes and gives to me.


Oh yeah, those are the best!!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I can't choose just one: extra tart lemon meringue, key lime, coconut custard, blueberry.


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

I hate you, Jason. Now I am thinking since yesterday about pie that I can't have, and looking at the ramen, onions, and acorn squash that is going to be my dinner. I suppose I can make that into some kind of a pie, if I crush down the ramen noodles (I'm out of flour), and since I have a couple eggs, making a sort of custard out of the squash shouldn't be too bad...  but no, for me, it's all about the crust, and it wouldn't be the same. Gahh.  Maybe if I get a job and have a big run on books between now and Christmas, I can have pie then.  (ETA: I don't really hate Jason.  )


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Woot FIL came over for dinner so I get the temp & cook time from him for that pie.. going back to update it now..


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

Sugar Cream Pie, just like mom used to make.

A lady at my old church used to make vinegar pie, which sounds gross but is really good.  The best part was the homemade crust, which I'm sure was made with lard.

My wife made a caramel apple pie, a double layer pumpkin pie, a cheesecake, a pumpkin roll, a chocolate chip pie with pecans, some chocolate-mint thing, and someone else brought a pecan pie to our thanksgiving.  I still have a few rounds to go before the final bell sounds on my pie eating!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> Your wish is my command. The pumpkin cheesecake just came out of the oven ....


Wish I'd been there when you had it today. If you were a neighbor, I would have been at your door w/o invitation.

I am quite full though. No seconds on the main course, but I had one slice of apple pie that had a caramel sauce on it and whipped cream and later one slice of pecan (not heated up/plain -- but I was a guest at my mother's assisted living dining room).


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Martel47 said:


> Sugar Cream Pie


THIS! My grandmother used to make one every holiday. She loved Christmas and her sugar cream pie was a staple of our get-togethers. In our first year of marriage (one year this Sunday!), my amazing wife has almost perfected it and she made a great one for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> ...It makes me think, why is there no such thing as grape pie?


Yes, grape pie does exist. Had it once some years ago when traveling in the Finger Lakes region of NY where you will find a few vineyards and wineries.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I found a new favorite yesterday!  Chocolate Haupia.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

sebat said:


> I found a new favorite yesterday! Chocolate Haupia.


And exactly what is that?


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm a pecan pie girl!!!  Simple, rich, caramel....mmmm....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> And exactly what is that?


Looks to be a Hawaiian thing with chocolate and coconut: How to make Hawaii chocolate haupia pie.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

New favorite here too, as of yesterday:  Eggnog creme pie.  A friend brought it over, and I'm absolutely in love.  I can't bake worth a damn, but I'll be grabbing these from to the grocery from now through Christmas!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> New favorite here too, as of yesterday: Eggnog creme pie. A friend brought it over, and I'm absolutely in love.


That sound gloriously decadent!

Question - does cheesecake count? Because it's not really a 'cake' and it does have a crust.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

How about cake?  I made a yummy red velvet cake today.  I only eat one very small piece but it is divine.  I think I need another Dutch apple pie, too!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

There is no pie but apple.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> There is no pie but apple.


How about a pumpkin-apple pie? Would that do?


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

We made a pecan cream cheese pie today that is really good.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

lonestar said:


> We made a pecan cream cheese pie today that is really good.


mmmmm.... sound yummy!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Looks to be a Hawaiian thing with chocolate and coconut: How to make Hawaii chocolate haupia pie.


Thanks for posting that for me Nog. I've been gone all day. That's the recipe I used but I made it on graham cracker crust, instead. I used chocolate chips for the chocolate. It was wonderful!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Looks to be a Hawaiian thing with chocolate and coconut: How to make Hawaii chocolate haupia pie.


Saved that recipe. Thank you!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

Ollalieberry pie with a dutch crumble top. Yum. My family's farm bakes pies with some of the produce we grow. Did 70 pies this last Wednesday for Thanksgiving orders. Apple, ollalieberry, strawberry-rhubarb, mixed berry, pecan, apple-raspberry (great combination), blueberry, and pumpkin cheesecake. As Patrick Henry once said, "give me apple pie, or give me death!"


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

If anyone has favorite recipes for these special pies...please post. These all sound so good... and as I search the web I realize that your tried and true recipes are always better.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

loonlover said:


> How about a pumpkin-apple pie? Would that do?


Negatory!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, no huapia pie for me.  Can't eat coconut.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

skyblue said:


> How about cake? I made a yummy red velvet cake today. I only eat one very small piece but it is divine. I think I need another Dutch apple pie, too!


Well, if you don't mind diversifying just a tad - I made some pumpkin fudge this year that was super yummy!
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Pumpkin-Fudge/Detail.aspx

This Thanksgiving, I didn't want to make two deep-dish pumpkin pies, so I halved the normal pumpkin pie recipe, but that left me with half a can of pumpkin puree so I made pumpkin butterscotch muffins for breakfast and pumpkin fudge (both of which turned out amazing).


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

vwkitten said:


> Well, if you don't mind diversifying just a tad - I made some pumpkin fudge this year that was super yummy!


 Gotta print this out, my Husband would like this.
_Cook, stirring occasionally, for 18 minutes??_


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Has anyone tried Buttermilk Pie?  It is delicious!


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Has anyone tried Buttermilk Pie? It is delicious!


I've never tried but would be interested in a recipe if you have one. Sounds good.


----------



## AnnetteL (Jul 14, 2010)

During Thanksgiving & Christmas, it must be pumpkin and pecan. With whipped cream (none of this fake cool whip crap).

General autumn time: apple

And pretty much any time: French silk pie. (My own recipe is to DIE for, if I say so myself.)


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Has anyone tried Buttermilk Pie? It is delicious!


Is it also known as Chess pie, or is that totally different?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't think Buttermilk Pie is like Chess Pie.  I will dig out the recipe and post it tomorrow.


----------



## vwkitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Barbiedull said:


> Gotta print this out, my Husband would like this.
> _Cook, stirring occasionally, for 18 minutes??_


I didn't stir continuously... it did boil over once, but then I turned the heat down and stirred once every 2-3 minutes and it was fine...
(and I'm not the one who had to clean the stove after the boil over, so I was happy -- of course my husband then proceeded to eat 9/10 of the fudge in two days so we're even - I think I got a whole 5 pieces out of the 50 or so it made)


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

vwkitten said:


> I didn't stir continuously... it did boil over once, but then I turned the heat down and stirred once every 2-3 minutes and it was fine...
> (and I'm not the one who had to clean the stove after the boil over, so I was happy -- of course my husband then proceeded to eat 9/10 of the fudge in two days so we're even - I think I got a whole 5 pieces out of the 50 or so it made)


I'm the designated stove-cleaner, so I keep an eye on my cooking. I have a rice pudding recipe that I make occasionally. It _does_ call for like 20 minutes of simmering and stirring. (which I do...)


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I will and have eaten an entire pumpkin pie. It's my absolute fav


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

This thread is still going?!? Aren't you people sick of pie yet??


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

AnnetteL said:


> And pretty much any time: French silk pie. (My own recipe is to DIE for, if I say so myself.)


Please share! I love French Silk Pie!!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> This thread is still going?!? Aren't you people sick of pie yet??


Blasphemy! There's no such thing as too much pie or being sick of pie!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I just ate a slice of pecan pie.  Bought the pie yesterday.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just had a slice of Sugar Cream pie... yummmmmm.


----------

